# Beware



## higgens (Feb 8, 2018)

does anyone know roco belcastro eBay name is bicyclehaven3 lives in Gainesville va. seems he figured out how to get your bike for free by using his credit card threw PayPal then a hour after receiving the bike cancel payment threw his credit card company and eBay and PayPal say it's not up to them now it's up to the credit card company because he went around them. And now he won't answer eBay messages or his phone. Be careful and make shure you get  signature and insurance if dealing with eBay. If anyone sees this bike let me know I consider it stolen


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 8, 2018)

Wow! I'm sorry man! I hope somehow you can get it resolved. Barry


----------



## bricycle (Feb 8, 2018)

man, sorry to hear that! Good luck...


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 8, 2018)

No! 
Dangerous business, he has made inquiries before, consider him blocked.
Very sorry to hear this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 8, 2018)

geez.....totally sucks


----------



## catfish (Feb 8, 2018)

Wow. Sorry to hear this. Good luck getting your stuff and or the payment.


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 8, 2018)

I would start by calling Ebay first. I sold a classic vehicle that was supposed to go overseas, but smelled a scam so they helped me unwind the transaction. They probably see their share of deals like this and could tell you what you should do, which will probably include the authorities.


----------



## jkent (Feb 8, 2018)

If the bike was shipped. You have an address. Enough said.
I know I'm not you and your not me but I know what I would be doing.
It wouldn't be his bike very long.
Ebay is getting out of control, I hate buying or selling on Ebay.   # boycot Ebay

JKent


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 8, 2018)

jkent said:


> If the bike was shipped. You have an address. Enough said.
> I know I'm not you and your not me but I know what I would be doing.
> It wouldn't be his bike very long.
> Ebay is getting out of control, I hate buying or selling on Ebay.   # boycot Ebay
> ...



I like the way you think.a road trip is in order.I hear the east coast is beautiful this time of year.


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 8, 2018)

Totally sucks! Looks like an expensive bike too. Hoping for the best for you.


----------



## jkent (Feb 8, 2018)

And hey if you do get it back I'll buy the tank.
I'll buy the whole bike if the tank isn't for sale separately. I've been looking for that tank for better than 2 years

JKent


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 8, 2018)

Sorry to hear bout this. @jkent I don't think that tank is legit. V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 8, 2018)

Sorry to hear this, that sums hopefully it gets resolved quickly !


----------



## Rides4Fun (Feb 8, 2018)

Count me in in regard to being sorry to hear about this..... I pass through this general area from time to time and will definitely keep my eyes open!


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 8, 2018)

Damn thats pretty dirty.what a punk.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 8, 2018)

I've bought and sold on Ebay since 2008.   It Used to be better.   Soooooo many people just don't have a clue what their doing.   A Choice few (Recently) have done their jobs well......................but , seriously...........................Beware...............it's gotten worse.       Sorry to hear about this.      I'll NEVER deal with this Scumbag !    Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Sven (Feb 11, 2018)

What's the address it was,shipped to?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 11, 2018)

higgens said:


> does anyone know roco belcastro eBay name is bicyclehaven3 lives in Gainesville va. seems he figured out how to get your bike for free by using his credit card threw PayPal then a hour after receiving the bike cancel payment threw his credit card company and eBay and PayPal say it's not up to them now it's up to the credit card company because he went around them. And now he won't answer eBay messages or his phone. Be careful and make shure you get  signature and insurance if dealing with eBay. If anyone sees this bike let me know I consider it stolen
> View attachment 750594 View attachment 750595



I'm wondering with the proper documents if the local police can help you . This is Awful


----------



## nj_shore (Feb 11, 2018)

Weak, If all is said and true, he needs to be dealt with.  Not cool.  A bad apple ruins the many good ones.


----------



## Sven (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## 2jakes (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 16, 2018)

ebay and paypal suck when it comes to buyers VS sellers, remember, buyers are golden and sellers are scum and deserve no respect. why do you think buyers can no longer receive bad feedback?

as a general rule, police do not care, they will say it is a civil matter. heck, they wouldn't even care if he stole it from your garage, around here they just give you a website to file an online theft report, then do nothing.

...and the best part? you will get an ebay spanking for leaving the feedback you gave him.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 16, 2018)

That really sucks! Jamie I hope you get your stuff back. F-u-c-k ebay. That's why I stopped selling there for a long long time. Just listed 3 items this week, I will cancel the listings as a protest.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 17, 2018)

I'd reconsider how you go about describing items for sale, especially ebay. It is quite possible this buyer was incomprehensive to the meaning of "Tribute" until he got it. " Indian tribute tank Bicycle" really leaves a lot to the imagination.  ;(  {J.Q. Public is not the guy whom ya wanna leave to his/her own wits}.


And if that's so, he may have remorse over his ignorance, but now stuck, unable to figure how to solve the dilemma too.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Indian-Tribute-Tank-Bicycle-/323010141746?hash=item4b34e79e32:g:cZkAAOSwwcRaYAt4&nma=true&si=mOrA%2BckVi0yK0CzQaSvxUQj46JU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Maybe I'm missing something here but what reason did he use to do a charge back when he has possession of the property. Regardless of what account he used through PP you should be protected if you can show you sent the bike and it was delivered. V/r Shawn


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 17, 2018)

*PayPal Seller Protection for Merchants – PayPal US*
PayPal Seller Protection safeguards merchants against losing money to chargebacks and reversals related to “Unauthorized Transaction” or “Item Not Received” claims. To be eligible for coverage, a transaction must meet a number of basic requirements, as well as conditions for the specific type of claim. This guide explains the rules governing PayPal's Seller Protection program, plus what you need to do to receive seller protection if a qualifying claim comes up


----------



## Barto (Feb 17, 2018)

And they say violence isn't the answer?   I'm a total believer in vigilantes, law does squat and we people get burned.  Screw that, a good smash in the face would set this joker straignt...then break his fingers just to make the point stick..... Snowflakes need not comment on my post


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 17, 2018)

.[/QUOTE]



Barto said:


> And they say violence isn't the answer?   I'm a total believer in vigilantes, law does squat and we people get burned.  Screw that, a good smash in the face would set this joker straignt...then break his fingers just to make the point stick..... Snowflakes need not comment on my post



Hear! Hear!


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 17, 2018)

I had a bike stolen back in the day. It had a license sticker which was required from the local police @ that time. My mom called the police and they didnt even bother to come over and talk with us.  I remember my mom asking why my Dad paid for a license,she said the cop replied "Because its the law" LOL!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 17, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> I had a bike stolen back in the day. It had a license sticker which was required from the local police @ that time. My mom called the police and they didnt even bother to come over and talk with us.  I remember my mom asking why my Dad paid for a license,she said the cop replied "Because its the law" LOL!




my Mom's bike was stolen way back in the 70's. we made a police report, it was licensed by the fire department back in those days , they stamped a number on the bottom bracket, and we had a receipt with the number. as it turns out you get the bike licensed, get the frame stamped and when a stolen bike comes to the police department, they don't bother to even look for the number.  all the bikes were in this fenced area with a roof, so we would go there and look once a week, and there it was. license fees were just a money grab, as were the annual bike auctions.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 17, 2018)

I found mine in the rack at my elementary school, unlocked and simply rode home on it. This was 1975.


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 19, 2018)

My first Raleigh Record was stolen from an apartment stairwell in SC in 1974. a few months later I happened to find it in a row of fixed repairs in a lawn mower/bike shop 45 miles away. I still had my original receipt and the shop owner told me to take a hike so I called the cops. I left with the bike (repaired free)...


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Feb 19, 2018)

that's  why I use postal money orders from your postoffice nothing  else  will  do


----------



## Sven (Feb 20, 2018)

Let your fingers do the walking..*white pages*..just saying.... lot of useful information at your finger tips. I had posted an address matching the information you provided and someone else posted his number.You did say you tried calling him..but both entries were removed.


----------



## Sven (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## hellobuddy (Feb 20, 2018)

this is why I don't deal with Ebay and Paypal. EVER.
I still don't understand why everyone thinks Paypal is safe!!!  IT IS NOT. 
friends and family is the only way to go to make sure they don't back out of the deal like in this example. 
But if you ask for f&f, you pass off as the scammer .... so there is no reason to use Paypal.

Cash, postal money orders, or eTransfers are the only way to go ... just like the good old days.


----------



## Dave K (Feb 20, 2018)

hellobuddy said:


> this is why I don't deal with Ebay and Paypal. EVER.
> I still don't understand why everyone thinks Paypal is safe!!!  IT IS NOT.
> friends and family is the only way to go to make sure they don't back out of the deal like in this example.
> But if you ask for f&f, you pass off as the scammer .... so there is no reason to use Paypal.
> ...




From what I understand friends and family payments can also be reversed.


----------



## hellobuddy (Feb 20, 2018)

Dave K said:


> From what I understand friends and family payments can also be reversed.



really?
didn't even know that, how?

So now, no Paypal at all


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 20, 2018)

chucksoldbikes said:


> that's  why I use postal money orders from your postoffice nothing  else  will  do



I use both P/P and Postal M/O. I'd say the Postal M/O is better.


----------



## Dave K (Feb 20, 2018)

hellobuddy said:


> really?
> didn't even know that, how?
> 
> So now, no Paypal at all




If a credit card is used to fund the purchase the credit card company can file a fraud claim and take the funds back.


----------



## kreika (Feb 25, 2018)

Just curious how a money order is better? Isn’t like sending cash? If their scammers they just cash it and run???


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 25, 2018)

kreika said:


> Just curious how a money order is better? Isn’t like sending cash? If their scammers they just cash it and run???




POSTAL money orders. the post office does not like to be involved in scams. it is a bigger deal then just regular fraud.


----------



## Agave (Feb 25, 2018)

jkent said:


> If the bike was shipped. You have an address. Enough said.




Just read this thread and wanted to share a thought regarding addresses.
From experiencing things in the past, when shipping something, try doing an internet map search of the address an item is being asked to be shipped to.
Verify that the address provided is an actual valid location, home, business, etc.
Ive also seen where and item was shipped to a good address number range on a known street; yet , for example 123 Main street is an empty lot or not a valid number.
Then, once the buyer sees this shipment going to an address verification process, calls said transportation company to have it held so the buyer can pick it up in person instead of it going back, or whatever.
Once the buyer picks it up in person and not delivered to a physical address :
POOF
Now its gone.... if the transportation company releases it.

It happens!


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Feb 28, 2018)

the post office  does not  take credit cards cash only or  debit card that is it  I went  and talked to my  po about   that


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 28, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> POSTAL money orders. the post office does not like to be involved in scams. it is a bigger deal then just regular fraud.



Exactly,They wont let it go


----------



## Sven (May 17, 2020)

What the heck ever came of this case?

I recall finding and posting an address listing for this  "_smutsig hummer" . _ The staff removed it for good reasoning .

I mean,  what could possibly happen knowing the address?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 17, 2020)

The bike pictured looks like a Westfield 28” frame; a 26” Shelby shock-ease fork (modified to fit a 3.5” head tube); an English head badge; unknown sprocket; and a poorly fitting homemade cigar tank.


----------



## Aussie (May 19, 2020)

Sven said:


> What the heck ever came of this case?
> 
> I recall finding and posting an address listing for this "_smutsig hummer" . _ The staff removed it for good reasoning .
> 
> ...




I just stumbled across this posting... let’s just say the money was returned back to the seller after a phone conversation!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sven (May 19, 2020)

Aussie said:


> I just stumbled across this posting... let’s just say the money was returned back to the seller after a phone conversation!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




I guess we can classify this as...

Everyone is happy,  the seller got his money and Rocco can still walk.


----------

